# Hummingbird matrix 3D units



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Anyone using one of these? Does it help you locate fish while trolling? I'm used to the 2D finders but saw these and thought it might help. 
At 20' how wide is the view below? My calcs from their specs say about 20' wide also.
Thanks,
Rickerd


----------

